# What are the pros and cons about selling my brand on CAFEPRESS? Thank you in advance for all your great help and feedback!



## ernestmorse (Nov 14, 2009)

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

they don't pay much, but if you have a million designs you might make some cash. good luck uncletee.


----------



## ernestmorse (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you!

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## NinjaTactics (Mar 6, 2011)

Your profit margin and exposure are going to be low, unless you have a way to drive customers to your specific designs. Keep in mind you'll be directly competing (obviously) with the tens of thousands of other CafePress sellers, and CafePress will display similar designs to yours on the page when people do a search.

The benefit is you don't have to have any overhead of shirts or equipment, so if it's more of a hobby or part-time thing it's not a bad idea at all.

Good luck!


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

I started with cafepress but quickly switched to Zazzle. It just seemed more user friendly. IMO, some of the finished products are a bit pricey but I've been doing pretty well as of late. Don't expect to make a ton of money unless you find a certain niche drawn to your type of designs. I've been involved for 4 yrs. & have made only a little over $2000. My designs aren't for the masses but rather a specific type of personality. For some reason, my brain just doesn't operate the same as most when it comes to designing.


----------

